# As your cooking skills improved did you change your dining-out pattern?



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 21, 2013)

Used to be the day I was more than happy to drop a paring knife and hop in the car to --- didn't care where, just so long as I was eating another person's cooking.  I've found that as my skill level and bravery to try more complex dishes has grown my restaurant options are decreasing.

I don't consider myself a food snob.  BUT I am cheap!  I really hate to part with money for food that I could make better had I cooked at home.  

How do you all feel?  Would you rather do the work and have something you think is better tasting?  Or do you just want to get away from cooking and are OK with average?

Me personally, I'd rather go less frequently and get a much nicer meal most of the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2013)

When I was working 12 hour night shifts, I wanted my first day off to be a day off and go out for dinner, the rest of the nights I was happy to cook.  Now I have 8 hour shifts 4 days a week...I do all my cooking on the weekend so I have more free time on those days I work.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't go to restaurants anymore.  I tend to watch TV, commercials of things that look good,  cooking shows, and DC.  Then, I wait for inspiration and try something new.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 21, 2013)

To answer your title, no. I've always tried to balance eating out with cooking. I just cook more of a variety now that I have more experience in the kitchen. No longer am I grilling a steak 3x/week... gee, I kind of miss those days 
I do look at eating out as a treat now. Especially since I've taken up my hermit ways. I'd just as soon stay home and cook.

Discalimer: My cooking sometimes consists of a two hot dogs in the microwave for 60 seconds, but it beats going out and buying those same hot dogs


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2013)

pacanis said:


> To answer your title, no. I've always tried to balance eating out with cooking. I just cook more of a variety now that I have more experience in the kitchen. No longer am I grilling a steak 3x/week... gee, I kind of miss those days
> I do look at eating out as a treat now. Especially since I've taken up my hermit ways. I'd just as soon stay home and cook.
> 
> *Discalimer: My cooking sometimes consists of a two hot dogs in the microwave for 60 seconds, but it beats going out and buying those same hot dogs *



Don't tell anyone, but sometimes I hit the frozen food aisle and buy mozz sticks, meatballs, wings, bagel bites, etc. Turn on the oven, bake and we sit and snack on all that for dinner, topped off with a German Chocolate Cake or some such...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't mind spending money on good food and drink.

What I hate is spending large sums of money in pretentious hot spots.

I look forward to eating in a couple of well established places when I travel.  The planning and research that goes into finding them is half the fun.  They might be expensive old restaurants or lobster shacks covered in seagull poop it doesn't matter.  The tradition and the commitment to quality is what impresses me.

The rest of the time I cook at home and enjoy it!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't tell anyone, but sometimes I hit the frozen food aisle and buy mozz sticks, meatballs, wings, bagel bites, etc. Turn on the oven, bake and we sit and snack on all that for dinner, topped off with a German Chocolate Cake or some such...


 
I am so wanting some German chocolate cake right now


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I am so wanting some German chocolate cake right now



I had some carrot cake Friday that was to die for...I had to keep checking it to make sure it wasn't poisoned, too dry, actually any excuse...


----------



## chopper (Apr 21, 2013)

We hardly ever go out any more.  Hubby is always disappointed, and would rather have my cooking.  If I really want to go out we do, but we try to have something that I don't usually make at home.  My birthday is one time that we do actually go out.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 21, 2013)

My cooking skills have improved with time and practice.  Otherwise I should probably shoot myself.  But my income has also dropped.

I enjoy both.  There are times when I feel like cooking and make an effort to do something new or extra.  There are times when I just put a meal on the table because we have to eat.

I enjoy restaurants but not as much as I used to.  I sometimes enjoy a special restaurant that offers foods I wouldn't normally cook at home.  I don't go to places or order dishes I make and enjoy at home.  I see eating out as an opportunity to have something different   I also like to do take-out or visit local spots at lunch for something they make that I especially enjoy such as the little deli in the center of town that makes the perfect Italian sub.


----------



## chopper (Apr 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't tell anyone, but sometimes I hit the frozen food aisle and buy mozz sticks, meatballs, wings, bagel bites, etc. Turn on the oven, bake and we sit and snack on all that for dinner, topped off with a German Chocolate Cake or some such...



We call that munchie night at our house.  It's fun to have that on a night when Survivor is on TV.  Then we call it "Survivor night" and have munchies.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 21, 2013)

We like to go out on weekends.  I always have something to spelunk day to day from the freezer, and DH loves my cooking, but it's always fun to try something new.  And we got a full meal for both of us  for $9 last Friday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2013)

Actually, most of my eating out happens at work.  Shrek rarely goes out anymore, so I go out for lunch when I'm already out of the house.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 21, 2013)

I never really liked going to restaurants, even when I did not cook as much, or as good, but I always knew what the good food has to taste like. Unfortunately even fancy restaurants do not always serve good food. The only exception for me was always Chinese restaurants. I love Chinese food, really, really love, even today when I learn to make some of those dishes I still love to go out to a Chinese place, albeit on extremely rear occasion, because we do not have one in town (the kosher issue).


----------



## Katie H (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, let's see...I've been cooking (not just cookies and cakes) since I was 8-years-old.  I was the oldest and because of family issues, the cooking became my responsibility.  Having said that, I've been cooking for over 50 years, had 3 husbands and raised 8 children and, as a result, have had a lot of time and opportunity to hone my skills.

Early on my major objective was to prepare "a lot" of food economically that would satisfy my siblings who, thankfully, weren't picky eaters.  In this environment, going out to eat was sporadic and a "treat."

My first husband thought himself a gourmet but was an amazingly picky eater.  Ugh!!  Cooking for him was a challenge and lent itself to some sneaky creativity on my part.  He relished dining out but, snobbishly, the eatery had to be multiple-star Michelin rated.  We lived in Washington, DC at the time, so there were plenty of dining "targets."

Buck just flat-out loved to eat...didn't really matter what.  He was night-to-day different from what I had been used to for 10 years with my former husband.  What a breath of fresh air!  He also liked to cook and we had many delightful adventures in the kitchen.  He nurtured my interest in cooking and was a real enabler when it came to buying and collecting cookbooks and cooking tools.  Yee!  Haw!

We ate out on a regular basis and had many an adventure ferreting out wonderful hole-in-the-wall places where we could savor the delightful flavors and encourage the, sometimes, newbie chefs/owners.  At the same time, we created our own once per week date-like meals at home.

Now I have Glenn and he, too, is a lover of tasty eats.  His preferences tend more toward basic meat-and-potatoes fare, which has given me the opportunity to search out and create dishes that fit that niche but, also, fit "outside" the average fare.  In the 4 years we've been together, I've yet to hear anything but "this is great" or "this is the best x,y,z I've ever had."  So far, I'm batting a thousand. 

He also likes to dine out and we do so less often than most, but that's largely because truly good restaurants are few and far between where we live.  Plus, the nearest restaurant-rich area is an hour or more away.

Okay, so a long reply so far.  But over all my years of cooking, I gained skills I never imagined possible and, as a result, it allowed me to understand and appreciate all that goes into what goes into a stellar restaurant meal.  There's so much more to slinging hash than just "slingin'."

As for your "cheap" comment, CG, I truly understand.  Buck used to say I could make a penny cry.  Glenn laughs and says I'm, "cheap, cheap!"  So, I also am careful or try to be when it comes to spending money on a meal out.  I just went through a recent lunch experience with an area restaurant that ended up with my returning for another lunch that was on the house.  The initial meal wasn't what one would consider costly but the dining experience required revisiting with management.

I _love_ to cook, create with food, play in the kitchen and provide myself and my family with an enjoyable eating experience...and I _love_ to eat out and have someone else do it for me.

For me, what it amounts to is...I prefer both worlds.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 21, 2013)

I LOVE all these answers!  You guys are great, informative and very entertaining.



Katie H said:


> ...As for your "cheap" comment, CG, I truly understand.  Buck used to say I could make a penny cry.  Glenn laughs and says I'm, "cheap, cheap!"...



My Mom was accused of squeezing the nickle so hard the poor buffalo would poop dimes.   Apple doesn't fall far from the tree. 

I don't mind spending the money for a quality meal.  But I don't want to waste money on "average" when I can wait and spend it on "amazing". Like Aunt Bea, I like looking for the best of local places.  When Himself and I were in Charleston SC last December we did online searches (Poogan's Porch won that one) and also word-of-mouth from the locals (Virginia's On King).  It's amazing how informative the workers in quicky foods places are when you ask "if you want great local cooking at prices closer to yours, what restaurant would _you_ eat at?"

PrincessFiona and chopper, we have a ball cruising the aisles at our favorite bargain gourmet store, Trader Joe's and going home with a frozen food and fresh cases fiesta!  I love to gourmet cook, but my opinion of my cooking is certainly not above a little good, nuke-able comfort food!

Dawgluver, we have the flexibility to avoid weekends since by us it seems link *no one* cooks at home from Thursday thru Sunday!  When I'm hungry I'm *hungry*, so get outta my way!  _grrr...._

And Andy, I agree that as the available money goes down the skill level goes up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh yes, our "Whole Foods" clone has a fantastic deli, soup, salad, olive and hot dish bar.  $8.99 a pound which is easy to overspend.  We get in trouble there a lot.


----------



## shells4 (Apr 22, 2013)

I completely agree with you.  In addition to being a much better cook than a few years ago, I have a hard time justifying spending so much money on something I can make for a fraction of the cost.  I also enjoy the left overs to take to work for lunch (much better than cafeteria food).  We use to eat out a couple of times a week, now we eat out once or twice a month.  My main motivation for going to restarants is not having to decide what to cook for dinner and not having to do the dishes! The better I cook, the more of a food snob I become and I really dislike fast food anymore.  I would rather save up for a really nice meal.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 22, 2013)

I started cooking when I was 6 yrs old. Really cooking "not making sandwiches and scrambled eggs!" My mom was away from home for 2 weeks each month so I had to cook for my family from an early age. To be honest, even though my cooking skills have improved a great deal I still love dining out. I've done a lot of cooking in my life, I get fed up sometimes lol! Our restaurant visits are limited by our finances, not my cooking ability. We've got some lovely places around here that make home style meals that I would be proud to serve in my own home and the prices are reasonable. We used to dine out twice a week and I would happily still do it if I can afford too


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Apr 22, 2013)

I love going out for breakfast the most but my husband doesn't like going out at all so I go with my friend. When I cook breakfast at home I tend to one of two things & I stick with them. Every single day I either have 2 poached or 2 dippy eggs so when I go out I will eat stuff I never make.

I eat a lot healthier on my work nights since so much time is spent at work & getting to work. I don't have the time to go out unless I stop for a sub, which is very rare.

I like going out for dinners more so since I am getting older & the hubby hates it.

We don't have a lot around my area & I am glad about that so when we do go out it is always a mom & pop place since there are no chains in my area except fast food.

I am looking to switch depts at work so if that happens & I go back to a second shift 8 hour a day workweek, I'll end up cooking a lot more here at home.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 22, 2013)

i think the answer to the question would be that as i've improved my cooking, i enjoy eating out even more now than ever. that kinda sounds backwards, but then so am i. 

i first learned how to cook largely because i liked to eat out and wanted to see if i could make some of the dishes i had in restaurants at home. 

the more i learned and the more my cooking improved, the more things i wanted to try when i ate out. learning how to cook has made me a more adventurous diner, and the more i enjoyed eating out the more i wanted to learn how to cook those dishes. 

i used to avoid eating things in restaurants that i knew i could make at home better or much cheaper, but then i started to eat out so often (due to work schedules) that eating with such a mindset became impossible, so i then just started to order what i wanted within a certain rationale . i mean, i wouldn't get sushi from a street vendor, nor would i order ham and eggs in a kosher diner, or a burger in a chinese place. you have to use your noggin sometimes.

but i've found that fairly often you get a nice surprise by eating something out that you easily can make at home, and it has a new twist to it that you haven't tried before, or employed a different technique that you could use to improve your home cooking.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2013)

We don't eat out very much these days, but when we do, I take the opportunity to ask about the specialties of the house. If it is a fancy place (even more rare) I ask for the chef's best dish. I rarely ever have the same thing twice when eating out. So far, I have not been disappointed. Mrs Hoot, on the other hand, is not as adventurous. Best so far is Waterman's at the oceanfront, Va Beach (if you can get in during the summer). A little on the pricy side but mighty good food!


----------



## jabbur (Apr 22, 2013)

Since joining DC, I've become more adventurous in my cooking.  We try to eat at home most of the time just because it's cheaper.  We tend to go out for lunch after church on Sundays since it would be mid afternoon to eat otherwise! DH is fairly simple in his tastes but he'll usually eat whatever I cook.  There are a few dishes he didn't like (the sesame noodle recipe didn't go over well) but he'll eat it.  I haven't mastered asian cooking yet so if we want Chinese we tend to order it.  I can't seem to get the veggies right.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 22, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> How do you all feel?  Would you rather do the work and have something you think is better tasting?  Or do you just want to get away from cooking and are OK with average?
> 
> Me personally, I'd rather go less frequently and get a much nicer meal most of the time.



For me and my mom, most times I am the one doing the cooking.  We get hooked on certain meals and don't feel like going out to eat them.  We do treat ourselves once a payday and get a nice seafood plate from our local seafood restaurant (totally local, not a chain restaurant).  That's the one thing i would really rather not try to cook at the house.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2013)

cjmmytunes said:


> For me and my mom, most times I am the one doing the cooking.  We get hooked on certain meals and don't feel like going out to eat them.  We do treat ourselves once a payday and get a nice seafood plate from our local seafood restaurant (totally local, not a chain restaurant).  That's the one thing i would really rather not try to cook at the house.


I see you are from Elizabeth City. The C&H Oyster Bar is, without a  doubt, the best place of its kind anywhere near these parts. Not sure if  that is the place you go, but if you haven't, you should, JMHO, mind you. 
Welcome to D.C.!


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't tell anyone, but sometimes I hit the frozen food aisle and buy mozz sticks, meatballs, wings, bagel bites, etc. Turn on the oven, bake and we sit and snack on all that for dinner, topped off with a German Chocolate Cake or some such...



That sounds like something I'd like to do sometime.  But I'll wait until I see some stuff on sale before I do it.  I would think that having some fresh veggies out with it would be good, like cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and such along with some ranch dressing to dip them in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2013)

cjmmytunes said:


> That sounds like something I'd like to do sometime.  But I'll wait until I see some stuff on sale before I do it.  I would think that having some fresh veggies out with it would be good, like cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and such along with some ranch dressing to dip them in.



LOL!  Have fresh veggies on "Junk Night" would be sacrilege...The goal is to ignore our diets for one night.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 22, 2013)

Hoot said:


> I see you are from Elizabeth City. The C&H Oyster Bar is, without a  doubt, the best place of its kind anywhere near these parts. Not sure if  that is the place you go, but if you haven't, you should, JMHO, mind you.
> Welcome to D.C.!



Hoot, thanks for the welcome.  And what exactly do you consider the be "The Edge of the Great Dismal Swamp", NC city or VA city?  Actually, my mom is asleep during the time frame that the Oyster Bar is open (she works the night audit at a local hotel), we usually go to Quality Seafood up near Waterfront Park because they open at 10am so we can get our lunch when we finish our shopping and take it home.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2013)

I will have to check that place out!
I am in NE NC about 60 miles west of Elizabeth City. Ain't too far from the Great Dismal Swamp, which is our nearest major landmark. 'Bout a thirty minute drive.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 22, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't mind spending money on good food and drink.
> 
> What I hate is spending large sums of money in pretentious hot spots.
> 
> ...



You summed up a lot of my feelings on dining out. 

I travel for work a lot so I do eat a lot of meals in restaurants. I hate going someplace spending $20 on some crap that came out of a Sysco bag. I do not mind spending more on good well prepared food. 

Recently I found a Mexican buffet with drink was $10 for lunch. Great home style food. One of my co workers was from Mexico and could not believe how good it was. 

Some of the meals I eat in restaurants do chalenge me to get in the kitchen and learn how to cook that.


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2013)

I no longer enjoy going out to eat. I am a slow eater and tend to hold everyone up when they finish. And at home, I sorta cook myself. If I make something special by request, it is for one of my kids to take home. 

Mother's Day is coming up. I will put a smile on my face and go out to eat with my daughter and her family. But I will order something that I know won't have a lot of food on the plate. Of course I will come home with a doggie bag. I always do. I would rather go out for breakfast at the local diner. Bacon, eggs, hash brown or home fries, coffe and whole wheat toast. And I am lucky if I can finish that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 22, 2013)

Addie said:


> I no longer enjoy going out to eat. I am a slow eater and tend to hold everyone up when they finish. And at home, I sorta cook myself. If I make something special by request, it is for one of my kids to take home.
> 
> Mother's Day is coming up. I will put a smile on my face and go out to eat with my daughter and her family. But I will order something that I know won't have a lot of food on the plate. Of course I will come home with a doggie bag. I always do. I would rather go out for breakfast at the local diner. Bacon, eggs, hash brown or home fries, coffe and whole wheat toast. And I am lucky if I can finish that.



Addie,

I think you should let them know how you feel!

On Mother's day you should be queen for a day, if breakfast is what you want then you should have breakfast!

They might even breathe a sigh of relief!

I have never enjoyed eating out on a holiday.  No matter how good the restaurant the prices go up and the quality goes down.  I always feel rushed and when I get home, no leftovers to pick at!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Addie,
> 
> I think you should let them know how you feel!
> 
> ...



I agree, Aunt Bea!  Mother's day should be what you would like, not what the kids want to do.  Let the kids know that you would rather not got to a restaurant.  They can't know if you don't tell them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yes, our "Whole Foods" clone has a fantastic deli, soup, salad, olive and hot dish bar.  $8.99 a pound which is easy to overspend.  We get in trouble there a lot.



Oh yeah.  I practically choked when I paid for my $18.99 salad at a WF in MPLS.  Thankfully, DH and I were splitting it, it's hard to stop adding just a bit more here and there....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh yeah.  I practically choked when I paid for my $18.99 salad at a WF in MPLS.  Thankfully, DH and I were splitting it, it's hard to stop adding just a bit more here and there....



And olives, and cheese, and...oh look they have tuna salad, chicken, ham and....


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And olives, and cheese, and...oh look they have tuna salad, chicken, ham and....



  Glad I didn't get the soup too.  Would have had to take out a loan...


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I agree, Aunt Bea! Mother's day should be what you would like, not what the kids want to do. Let the kids know that you would rather not got to a restaurant. They can't know if you don't tell them.


 
If it is her chemo week, we won't be going anywhere. She is headed for Florida tomorrow. Her husband is taking her on a short vacation. I know what my Mother's Day present will be. There is a shop that sells all cotton dresses with pockets. She brought me one last year and I fell in love with it. So she is going to get me two more. I will be happy with just those. No meal necessary.


----------



## fairygirl69 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hate to buy food from somewhere where it's adequate but I know I can do a better job for less moolah.  That being said we try to reserve going out as a treat to be savored maybe twice a month because my own food is healthier and cheaper.  Also our money's limited so I try to use my skills to make restaurant quality fare at home.  It means a lot to Mr Hubby that I do this for him.  For him my cooking gourmet meals for a special occasion is like an extra gift for him and he showers me with appreciation.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2013)

I want to add to my earlier post.

The OP makes it sound like you would lose interest in eating out because you became a better cook.  There are other factors.  I think my improved cooking skills enables me to appreciate dishes I didn't before.  

I don't feel like my restaurant options have diminished because they can't cook dishes as well as I do.  There isn't a great selection of interesting restaurants close to home.  We have to drive into the city (Boston) to really have a good selection.  So maybe I've just gotten lazy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2013)

The restaurants we do frequent, it's because they are exceptional at a price we can afford.  Twice a month an visit to each one.  Of course...I do eat at both more often, because i order along with my co-workers from both places.  Will never get tired of their food.


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I want to add to my earlier post.
> 
> The OP makes it sound like you would lose interest in eating out because you became a better cook. There are other factors. I think my improved cooking skills enables me to appreciate dishes I didn't before.
> 
> I don't feel like my restaurant options have diminished because they can't cook dishes as well as I do. There isn't a great selection of interesting restaurants close to home. We have to drive into the city (Boston) to really have a good selection. So maybe I've just gotten lazy.


 
And then there is the  parking in Boston at restaurants right in the heart of the city.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 22, 2013)

For us it was a matter of economics. Our skills improved with our ability to buy more expensive ingredients. However that skill was honed on the necessity to use less expensive ingredients so that when we did get "the good stuff", we were not at a loss on how to use it. Also, as our finances improved we were able to afford dining out at more expensive places more often. 

We also got used to having fresh seafood more often, due to our spearfishing and diving. We always had plenty of fish and lobster in the freezer, as well as fresh crab. Oysters, clams, squid, conch, mussels and shrimp are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 22, 2013)

DW and I eat mostly at ethnic or off-the-beaten-path restaurants when we eat out. Even though they are sometimes expensive, I actually like those trendy upscale restaurants because 1.) it's a chance to play "dress up" and 2.) they cook things I wouldn't normally cook at home. I find them to be kind of an adventure. I look at it like art. I love to paint, but I'm no Van Gogh. So every once in a while you have to go out and experience that kind of thing.

I also eat lunch at restaurants on the few days I work in the office. I usually go someplace where I can have a good salad or something light. But I have a rule that I never eat at my desk.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 22, 2013)

As our cooking skills have expanded we eat out much less frequently than we used to.

We might go out to eat maybe 6 or 7 times a year - if that.  When we do go we try to order something we've not had before or that we know we can't duplicate at home.

DH is not much on eating out . . his idea of eating out is the drive thru and take it home.  When we are on the road to somewhere he has no choice and we go to a sit down to eat.

It's quite fun to have something then try to duplicate it at home .. usually turns out much better at home !  

So we consider our few times eating out as educational opportunities !


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 23, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> ...The OP makes it sound like you would lose interest in eating out because you became a better cook.  There are other factors.  I think my improved cooking skills enables me to appreciate dishes I didn't before....



Oh no Andy, I'm very happy going out to eat.  It's just that I don't want to spend the money!  Now let me qualify that.  I don't want to spend as much at a restaurant for Himself's and my two meals as I might for four nights of cooking at home and not really enjoy the food.  If it's average I'd rather stay home and do whatever - breakfast for dinner works then.  But if I know of a restaurant with remarkable food AND they're prices are on the higher end I'll still be OK with the price because of the nature of the food.  111Chop House has very good food at very high prices.  Himself went there for a business dinner (company paid - Yay!), came home and told me that the food was quite good but I can cook just as good.  Needless to say, I'm not anxious to try their menu.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 23, 2013)

Addie said:


> I no longer enjoy going out to eat. I am a slow eater and tend to hold everyone up when they finish. And at home, I sorta cook myself. If I make something special by request, it is for one of my kids to take home.
> 
> Mother's Day is coming up. I will put a smile on my face and go out to eat with my daughter and her family. But I will order something that I know won't have a lot of food on the plate. Of course I will come home with a doggie bag. I always do. I would rather go out for breakfast at the local diner. Bacon, eggs, hash brown or home fries, coffe and whole wheat toast. And I am lucky if I can finish that.



I'm a member of the Slow Eaters Club too Addie.  Just ask for the take-out container when they bring your plate and watch the reaction of your server!  I've done that ever since a server asked if I was done because I was taking a rest and Himself was already done with his dinner.  At least if I box up the half I'll never get to I have a better chance of emptying my plate when he's done with his.

Also agree that Mother's Day should be what makes Mom happy.  If you want them to bring you a couple donuts from DD and visit in your place they should do it with a smile.

Lastly, hope your daughter's medical treatments make her all better.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 23, 2013)

Besides what Craig said, we don't eat out much anymore simply because most of the time we can do better at home now for a lot less money.  There are very few restaurants, and those tend to be high-quality places, i.e. very expensive, that can do better than we can at home or do things that we can't do at home due to not having a full commercial kitchen.  Those are for special occasions or if we just want to have a "date" night.  We get take-out or delivery only when we're either too tired or just don't feel like cooking, usually pizza or Thai or sushi, from a very limited pool of places.  I'm not going to pay for or eat food that tastes bad even if I am tired and don't feel like cooking.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 23, 2013)

We eat out a couple times a week, mostly because of our schedules, I sometimes don't have time to make something decent, or I'm too tired to deal with it.  

We have a lot of chains here, and very few great privately owned places.

To keep costs down, I try to cook as often as possible.  Just a casual meal ends up costing around $30 after tip, and we don't even order soda!  $30 can buy a lot of fresh food and provide multiple meals.

Our go-to quick dinner out is hitting up Jason's Deli for the salad bar, we usually go there when we are running errands in the evening. 

It's so easy to get lazy in the kitchen when you live 5 minutes from a bunch of restaurants!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2013)

bakechef said:


> We eat out a couple times a week, mostly because of our schedules, I sometimes don't have time to make something decent, or I'm too tired to deal with it.
> 
> We have a lot of chains here, and very few great privately owned places.
> 
> ...



When I worked nights and got off at 7 am, it was tough getting a taco or a pizza at that time of day...work schedules can really lead to poor eating at fast food places.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 23, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When I worked nights and got off at 7 am, it was tough getting a taco or a pizza at that time of day...work schedules can really lead to poor eating at fast food places.


 
The hours the places around me keep help me in not using them. Sometimes I have no choice but to cook for myself.
The best breakfast place doesn't open until 8:00 AM... too late.
The best mom and pop pizza shop doesn't open until 4:00 PM on weekends... also too late if it's football season, when I would most feel like picking up a pie. And in most cases by 4:00 I've already got something in the works myself for dinner.
Heck, even the grocery store doesn't make their fried chicken until noon. I'd pick some up every Sunday if they had some out by 11:30.
When are these businesses going to learn they need to get on _MY_ schedule 
I suppose not having much open when I'm feeling hungry helps me in cooking for myself. It's become habit, not a chore.


----------



## olmoelisa (Apr 23, 2013)

My cooking it's not improved (it's more than 40 years I cook) but restaurants are worst, at least in Europe.
There is crisis, people doesn't have money and restaurant cannot risk buying a lot of  fresh ingredients.
I only go out for Italian pizza.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2013)

A breakfast place that opens at 8:00?  Wow that's late.  They must be missing half their business.  People have to go to work.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 23, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> A breakfast place that opens at 8:00? Wow that's late. They must be missing half their business. People have to go to work.


 
Yeah, there's a couple popular restaurants in town and they both start out serving breakfast at 8:00. I could never understand that.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Yeah, there's a couple popular restaurants in town and they both start out serving breakfast at 8:00. I could never understand that.



Maybe no one gets up early in your town.


----------



## Addie (Apr 23, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> A breakfast place that opens at 8:00? Wow that's late. They must be missing half their business. People have to go to work.


 
I thought that was late also. You can even get breakfast in these here parts at McD, BK and other fast foods as early as six a.m. They catch the workers that start at seven a.m. I remember when my youngest worked at BK, he had to be in work at 5:30 a.m. to set up for the breakfast crowd.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 23, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Maybe no one gets up early in your town.





...or no one in your town works?



cg, great idea for a thread!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> ...The best breakfast place doesn't open until 8:00 AM... too late....



Wow, I think most of them around us open by 6:00AM.  If one opened at 5:00 we'd practically be able to go there _before_ we went to bed. 

_Yeah, we're big-time night owls..._


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Apr 23, 2013)

When I first started cooking I was 19 years old. And then I had a fear of trying things so instead of trying we ate out mostly. But now that I'm 25 and I can cook just about anything, I'm more willing to cook every day of the week. Although DH likes eating out so we eat out on the weekends for what he calls "Days Off" for me. But we don't spend to terribly much on weekends on dining out. We have a budge where we spend $90 on Groceries a week and $50 for eating out/entertainment. And once that's gone we don't have anymore.


----------



## fairygirl69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jessica_Morris said:


> When I first started cooking I was 19 years old. And then I had a fear of trying things so instead of trying we ate out mostly. But now that I'm 25 and I can cook just about anything, I'm more willing to cook every day of the week. Although DH likes eating out so we eat out on the weekends for what he calls "Days Off" for me. But we don't spend to terribly much on weekends on dining out. We have a budge where we spend $90 on Groceries a week and $50 for eating out/entertainment. And once that's gone we don't have anymore.



Very responsible!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 23, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Maybe no one gets up early in your town.


 
Well what the heck am I doing then?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Well what the heck am I doing then?!



You need to learn how to sleep in...


----------



## Jriveradg (Apr 23, 2013)

Well yeah, my patterned did change. It is as if when cooking in a certain way and learn that food should be cooked with certain spices, with passion and in a certain method; may times one looks the same or better when going out dinning. 

There are times in which certain places look sketchy or as "eeww no way" it may contain one of the most memorable eating experiences ever. Now, growing as a cook, one will stop going to well known food chain restaurants and begin dinning in restaurants which are small and local,  a hole in the wall, or new trending restaurants. 

It used to be about big meals at chelap prices very close to home, comparing same dishes among different locations. As a better cook I now look for new  places with a different menu, better dinning environment, fresh ingredients and with great reviews. Many times it may be costly but well worth. Other times it can be cheap and very good. 
Thanks to such change, I use it to my advantage at home when I cook, becoming a better cook.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 23, 2013)

Jriveradg said:


> Well yeah, my patterned did change. It is as if when cooking in a certain way and learn that food should be cooked with certain spices, with passion and in a certain method; may times one looks the same or better when going out dinning.
> 
> there are times in which certain places look sketchy or as "eeww no way" it may contain one of the most memorable eating experiences ever. Now, growing as a cook, one will stop going to well known food chain restaurants and begin dinning in restaurants which are small and local,  a hole in the wall, or new trending restaurants.
> 
> ...



well said, j-r.

i've been to ridiculously expensive places and dressed accordingly, and holes in the wall with dirty knees and (banged out) cleats. both have something to offer, but to me, it's about the food. ambience and pretention is way down the list.

and the best part is the good company, satiated palates and bellies, and something in mind to bring home to try to replicate, or at least improve your home cooking.


----------



## SteveDE (Apr 24, 2013)

It's really interesting reading this thread because I am just starting off my learning and one of the things I believe it will do is cut out the takeaways and eating out. That's obviously when I get to a stage where I am confident in the kitchen, some way off right now.


----------

